# Beginner Haunters - need advice!



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone have any tricks of the trade for newbies looking to wow the kids in their neighborhood? I just started this year with (what I consider) hardcore display props, trying to get them to look authentic. Any ideas/help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The best prop is nothing with the wrong lighting. Look around, read some threads on lighting and get your hands dirty. It's the only way. Ask questions on specific threads so that members can answer. Asking specific questions will gat better responses.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

I am new to this "forum" stuff! Lots of info everywhere and I don't know where to start. Thanks!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Frankly, in most neighborhoods, if you put anything out for Halloween, you'll wow the kids because a good number of people don't do much in the way of decorating. We started with cardboard tombstones and spider webs, and built the yard display up from there over the years.

Having a theme helps because over time, as you would with a good wardrobe, you select the accessories to go along with the main pieces as you add detail to your haunt.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

To add to what the others have said, look at how nature treats the real versions of things (like headstones, forgotten graves, old signs, old ironwork, etc.) and look at adding those touches to your stuff.
It's hard to be more specific than that because we don't know what you have, what kind of group/demographic you are dealing with, or what you want the finished feel to be.
Simple things like lighting, sound, letting the grass grow, etc., are some of the most effective "tricks", and are often some of the least expensive too.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> I am new to this "forum" stuff! Lots of info everywhere and I don't know where to start. Thanks!!!


Start with your back story of the haunt - what is it?. Get that developed and everything else will come to you with ease.

Take mine for example. I ended up scrapping this idea because I ran out of time but you can at least get an idea where I'm going with this.

I live in the country (not the sticks ). My back story was set in the early 20th century. A self-made oilman, never married and no kids, wanted to cloud his unethical business principles with philanthropy work. He was notorious for wronging people in business transactions.

His vision was donate a large group of custom homes dedicated to elderly care in lieu of sending them to big nursing asylums; where mistreatment ran rampant. While the public officials saw him for these good deeds, he was never brought to justice formally for lying, cheating, stealing and killing.

*That part of the story explains why my house is used as a haunt.

He would oversee portions of construction for each house. During the final walk through of <haunt name>, he was murdered by an unidentified figure. The house was still completed then used up until the county could no longer pay for them. So, there they sat and wasted away over the years. (Don't ask me how or why some other entity didn't purchase the land or use them otherwise lol).

*That portion of the story gives me a string of ideas to fill the space with.

*Story Checklist:*
Characters: CHECK
Setting: CHECK
Conflict: CHECK
Plot: CHECK (kind of)
Theme: CHECK


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Frankly, in most neighborhoods, if you put anything out for Halloween, you'll wow the kids because a good number of people don't do much in the way of decorating. We started with cardboard tombstones and spider webs, and built the yard display up from there over the years.
> 
> Having a theme helps because over time, as you would with a good wardrobe, you select the accessories to go along with the main pieces as you add detail to your haunt.


Thanks for the info! Quality over quantity is my theme here. If I am putting the time into doing this, I want the pieces to be long lasting!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Lord Homicide said:


> Start with your back story of the haunt - what is it?. Get that developed and everything else will come to you with ease.
> 
> Take mine for example. I ended up scrapping this idea because I ran out of time but you can at least get an idea where I'm going with this.
> 
> ...


Awesome info! I never even thought of doing a backstory. That will add to the character of the haunt. Thanks!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> To add to what the others have said, look at how nature treats the real versions of things (like headstones, forgotten graves, old signs, old ironwork, etc.) and look at adding those touches to your stuff.
> It's hard to be more specific than that because we don't know what you have, what kind of group/demographic you are dealing with, or what you want the finished feel to be.
> Simple things like lighting, sound, letting the grass grow, etc., are some of the most effective "tricks", and are often some of the least expensive too.


I have a lot of under 8 Kids visit the area, so I can't go really gorey. It's funny, I never even thought of letting my yard grow over! I thought of the "aging" of my tombstones, I used watered down black paint to make them look like they had been rained on for years. I have an old cottage home, I am planning a cemetary (in my whole front lawn) with a faux wrought iron fence with pilars around it. I am known as The Witch of Lomax Street because I have been dressing up in a homemade witch outfit for the past three years, so I want my haunt to be around that character. Any other ideas?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you have your back story right there Witch! Build upon you being known as the Witch of Lomax Street and your cottage (great setting) and expand each year. 

I don't have a back story. My yard haunt is a little bit of this and that in groupings but making it creepy, gorey, or startling. Lighting will definitely set a mood too. I mostly have store bought props but I tweak them a little. My one static gravedigger, I put an aged dirty coat on him and he looks so much better. Little things can go a long way for an effect.

Browse through member's albums and you may get inspired with the direction you want to go.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Copchick said:


> I think you have your back story right there Witch! Build upon you being known as the Witch of Lomax Street and your cottage (great setting) and expand each year.
> 
> I don't have a back story. My yard haunt is a little bit of this and that in groupings but making it creepy, gorey, or startling. Lighting will definitely set a mood too. I mostly have store bought props but I tweak them a little. My one static gravedigger, I put an aged dirty coat on him and he looks so much better. Little things can go a long way for an effect.
> 
> Browse through member's albums and you may get inspired with the direction you want to go.


Thanks Copchick! Btw, what type of lighting do you use and what colors?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

You would be amazed at how much impact those little flickering led votive candles have.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hmm... dressed up as a witch... the only person... a bunch of little kids... I think I have a story for you. A spin on the legend of Baba Yaga? If you want to be creative, see below.

I am not good at outlining so let me know if you need clarification (assuming you like this idea!! )

If you opt out of the Baba Yaga story, here is a brainstorm for something original. When I read the three points above, combined with the setting you are in, I envision the following:

Your character [you] would have an alter ego witch that comes out at dusk; the opposite being a gypsy or something of the like by day.

The front of your house would have a giant brick/rock wall with an arched entry, iron gate.

The townspeople are very aware of your presence and try to avoid you. Most try to stay away from your entry way while few have gotten too close or tried to get in.

I imagine a few life kid-sized prop TOTs (maybe in vintage costumes) with their backs up against the entry wall, emoting fear via horrified looks (if their faces are visible) while still compelled to peak in.

Colors, asymmetrical architecture and exaggerated haunt elements would convert it to kid-friendly, in my opinion. It doesn't take much to scare little kids.

There's a start... let me know what you think.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Lord Homicide said:


> Hmm... dressed up as a witch... the only person... a bunch of little kids... I think I have a story for you. A spin on the legend of Baba Yaga? If you want to be creative, see below.
> 
> I am not good at outlining so let me know if you need clarification (assuming you like this idea!! )
> 
> ...


Totally awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

My advice is enjoy the journey and remember it is not a contest. Roxy is right when she says whatever you do will WOW! the kids and neighbors. I look back a couple of years ago when all I had was a fog machine, a giant pumpkin scarecrow and and a giant spider w/web and everybody in the neighborhood went crazy.

I have slowly added with 50%off sales after Halloween, and by making my own stuff. I figure it will take about four more years to get my haunt where I totally want it. Then, the amount of hours it will take to set-it up and take it down will burn me out- and I will start reducing back to where I started. :jol:

.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

ATLfun said:


> My advice is enjoy the journey and remember it is not a contest. Roxy is right when she says whatever you do will WOW! the kids and neighbors. I look back a couple of years ago when all I had was a fog machine, a giant pumpkin scarecrow and and a giant spider w/web and everybody in the neighborhood went crazy.
> 
> I have slowly added with 50%off sales after Halloween, and by making my own stuff. I figure it will take about four more years to get my haunt where I totally want it. Then, the amount of hours it will take to set-it up and take it down will burn me out- and I will start reducing back to where I started. :jol:
> 
> .


I have completely become obsessed with making Halloween stuff! Its not competetive, like outdoing the neighbors. It is "I want this to be totally awesome!" type thing, you know? And the setup times are a thing for me too. This year I actually have some vacation days scheduled just so I can put up my haunt! Inever thought this would be so fun!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I have started to invest in some digital fx like my projector. I think people love the interactive stuff as much as they do static props and live actors. Something about it done right gives a greater sense of the supernatural at work.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Mattimus said:


> I have started to invest in some digital fx like my projector. I think people love the interactive stuff as much as they do static props and live actors. Something about it done right gives a greater sense of the supernatural at work.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpg_BYxStOM


I have a projector that connects to my computer. Where do you get the videos?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Here's the link:

http://atmosfearfx.com/

We used a couple of their videos last year and projected them onto a sheet hung across an upstairs window - very well received by the neighbors and visitors.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I love me some zombies and I am hoping they make a Zombie Invasion Part 2 sometime soon. You can also buy individual files you keep on your computer. I just like the DVD format because you get sooo much content for the price.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Here's the link:
> 
> http://atmosfearfx.com/
> 
> We used a couple of their videos last year and projected them onto a sheet hung across an upstairs window - very well received by the neighbors and visitors.


Excellent website! Thanks!!!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Here is an example of some truly cool custom digital decorations:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> Thanks Copchick! Btw, what type of lighting do you use and what colors?


I use whatever is on sale.  I had gotten about a dozen of the LED spotlights, red, green, blue and white colors, 50% from Spirit the day after Halloween last year to add. But I have used rope lighting on the interior overhang of my porch. It lights up just enough for ToT safety. I installed it last year and I'm very pleased. I also use orange icicle lights hanging from my first and second floor roofs. That looks awesome! I've also used the large black bulb C9 light strands for edging the roof line. I use the light sticks on the big night to put inside some of the skelley's rib cages to add a little light. I'm going to try the little submersible LED lights to replace them this year. They're pretty cheap online. I use the small LED tea lights inside of hanging lanterns for ambiance among the tombstones.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lomax,

Hit up Goodwill-type resale shops. I have exhumed so much useful crap from the one near me (it's a secret!). It is insanely cheap (e.g. a pack of 2 candoliers = $1). They completely understand moving donated goods on the cheap is still 100% profit.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Lord Homicide said:


> Lomax,
> 
> Hit up Goodwill-type resale shops. I have exhumed so much useful crap from the one near me (it's a secret!). It is insanely cheap (e.g. a pack of 2 candoliers = $1). They completely understand moving donated goods on the cheap is still 100% profit.


I didn't think of that. Thats awesome! thanks!! I guess i need a little electrical splicing 101!?!?!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Copchick said:


> I use whatever is on sale.  I had gotten about a dozen of the LED spotlights, red, green, blue and white colors, 50% from Spirit the day after Halloween last year to add. But I have used rope lighting on the interior overhang of my porch. It lights up just enough for ToT safety. I installed it last year and I'm very pleased. I also use orange icicle lights hanging from my first and second floor roofs. That looks awesome! I've also used the large black bulb C9 light strands for edging the roof line. I use the light sticks on the big night to put inside some of the skelley's rib cages to add a little light. I'm going to try the little submersible LED lights to replace them this year. They're pretty cheap online. I use the small LED tea lights inside of hanging lanterns for ambiance among the tombstones.


Do u use things with bateries or plugins more?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Build a story around your witch character, but something else to think about, is this a storyline you see yourself using year after year?
The reason I ask is that if it is then putting in the time on long term props would probably be worth it, providing you have the space to store them. But also consider the setup and tear-down times. The thought that you can set stuff up in the days leading to your haunt is fine as long as you live in a place where there is no vandalism or theft, but if you have those problems then you need to have a setup you can do (and undo) in a day or less. FOr some, if they have a large backyard, garage, etc., where they can stage stuff this isn't a big problem, but for the rest of us...
You can make your witch as kid friendly or unfriendly as you wish. You can set up a front/viewable room as though it was meant for fortune telling (crystal ball, Ouija board, Tarot cards spread out, etc. A large spell book open to show a spell in progress is an easy and effective prop too.
You also might consider doing a "magic mirror" using free or commercial software and a computer. Keep your eyes open for an ornate mirror or picture frame that's larger than the monitor you intend to use, then put a piece of acrylic/plexiglass with the mirror window tinting on it in the mirror/picture frame that would sit in front of your monitor.
When the mirror comes to life, the face will appear in the mirror, when it, the face, is absent it just looks like an ornate mirror. You might also look at making or buying a self mixing witches cauldron, and have a false fire built beneath it, between that and added sound effects you will definitely wow the neighborhood kids (regardless of how old they are).


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> Build a story around your witch character, but something else to think about, is this a storyline you see yourself using year after year?
> The reason I ask is that if it is then putting in the time on long term props would probably be worth it, providing you have the space to store them. But also consider the setup and tear-down times. The thought that you can set stuff up in the days leading to your haunt is fine as long as you live in a place where there is no vandalism or theft, but if you have those problems then you need to have a setup you can do (and undo) in a day or less. FOr some, if they have a large backyard, garage, etc., where they can stage stuff this isn't a big problem, but for the rest of us...
> You can make your witch as kid friendly or unfriendly as you wish. You can set up a front/viewable room as though it was meant for fortune telling (crystal ball, Ouija board, Tarot cards spread out, etc. A large spell book open to show a spell in progress is an easy and effective prop too.
> You also might consider doing a "magic mirror" using free or commercial software and a computer. Keep your eyes open for an ornate mirror or picture frame that's larger than the monitor you intend to use, then put a piece of acrylic/plexiglass with the mirror window tinting on it in the mirror/picture frame that would sit in front of your monitor.
> When the mirror comes to life, the face will appear in the mirror, when it, the face, is absent it just looks like an ornate mirror. You might also look at making or buying a self mixing witches cauldron, and have a false fire built beneath it, between that and added sound effects you will definitely wow the neighborhood kids (regardless of how old they are).


LOVE the mirror idea. And yes, I will be The Witch of Lomax Street until the day I croak, so I am definately going with building high quality stuff I can use year after year. If you would, take a look at my album in my profile and give me any pointers!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

My witch costume is in my album. Go see what you think and give any comments or ideas to upgrade!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> If you would, take a look at my album in my profile and give me any pointers!


I saw your profile and it looks like you know what you're doing already. Stones look great (plywood though?). The wands are cleaver. The spell book stand is awesome (want to see more). The candles are bad ass. I love the fact that you have the two wires acting as a wick.

Check out some of the cauldrons on this site. I can't remember who made them but there are some really, really good ones posted somewhere.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Lord Homicide: Actually the "wick" on the candles are silicone covered string lights. Only $3.99 a strand. The rest of the candles are toilet paper rolks, hot glue and black spray paint. I definately need to figure out what to do with my cauldron. I hsve an actual cast-iron cauldron about 2 feet wide and 12" deep. But I don't know how to hang it on a tripod.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

How heavy is the cauldron?

Hang the cauldron from a wood pot holder (or spit) made of 2" x 8' round tree stakes. They are around $3 a piece. Hammer the stakes in the ground equidistant then make sure to lash the hell out of the intersection(s) with bailing wire, or a heavy duty chain cut to length, then wrap old rope around it to conceal the wire. 

Getting the pot attachment dead center of a pot holder is key to stabilizing it since your cauldron is real.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Lord Homicide said:


> How heavy is the cauldron?
> 
> Hang the cauldron from a wood pot holder (or spit) made of 2" x 8' round tree stakes. They are around $3 a piece. Hammer the stakes in the ground equidistant then make sure to lash the hell out of the intersection(s) with bailing wire, or a heavy duty chain cut to length, then wrap old rope around it to conceal the wire.
> 
> Getting the pot attachment dead center of a pot holder is key to stabilizing it since your cauldron is real.


Rather than the tree stakes, look for some cut branches, while you have time to do so, that split, creating a "Y" section, and use these to hold the horizontal support. They will be cheaper and much more realistic and in keeping with your intended look. Remember you want the branches to be thick enough to support a real cauldron, and long enough to leave you a good bit that can be buried to hold them upright/vertical. If this is for an indoor scene, then having a rectangle of plywood you can run lag bolts or screws through and into your support pieces will allow you to create your intended scene. Just remember that you would need to put stones, or something of that nature, covering it so that your "fire" doesn't burn through. The stones or bricks would also help you elevate your scene and look more natural.

You can put some bricks underneath it to support it too, with the bricks surrounded by "fire" they would be hidden from view. This would allow you to be as creative as you wish with whatever visual "support structure" you want, with no worries about it falling or the "supporting" tripod or spit actually having to hold it up.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

To help fill out your cemetery, you can make lots of headstones that get smaller and smaller in size range. as the rows of stones get further from the viewer they can also get closer and closer together, both side to side and front to back. With the smallest stones in the back row and then getting bigger as they approach the viewer, this will make your cemetery appear much bigger than it truly is (Forced Perspective). The smaller stones don't have to be anywhere near as ornate, nor do they need to have readable text on them, they help fool the eye and mind of the viewers with the illusion.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> To help fill out your cemetery, you can make lots of headstones that get smaller and smaller in size range. as the rows of stones get further from the viewer they can also get closer and closer together, both side to side and front to back. With the smallest stones in the back row and then getting bigger as they approach the viewer, this will make your cemetery appear much bigger than it truly is (Forced Perspective). The smaller stones don't have to be anywhere near as ornate, nor do they need to have readable text on them, they help fool the eye and mind of the viewers with the illusion.


Cool idea!!!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> Rather than the tree stakes, look for some cut branches, while you have time to do so, that split, creating a "Y" section, and use these to hold the horizontal support. They will be cheaper and much more realistic and in keeping with your intended look. Remember you want the branches to be thick enough to support a real cauldron, and long enough to leave you a good bit that can be buried to hold them upright/vertical. If this is for an indoor scene, then having a rectangle of plywood you can run lag bolts or screws through and into your support pieces will allow you to create your intended scene. Just remember that you would need to put stones, or something of that nature, covering it so that your "fire" doesn't burn through. The stones or bricks would also help you elevate your scene and look more natural.
> 
> You can put some bricks underneath it to support it too, with the bricks surrounded by "fire" they would be hidden from view. This would allow you to be as creative as you wish with whatever visual "support structure" you want, with no worries about it falling or the "supporting" tripod or spit actually having to hold it up.


How do you tie the branches together? Or would you use screws or hardware?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> How do you tie the branches together? Or would you use screws or hardware?


How heavy is the cauldron? The structure of the pot holder depends on this.

Don't screw it, use tie-wire (or bailing wire) found in the building material aisle of any hardware store. Cut enough wire off so you can fold it in half, wrap it around the intersection then tie it with pliers.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Lord Homicide said:


> How heavy is the cauldron? The structure of the pot holder depends on this.
> 
> Don't screw it, use tie-wire (or bailing wire) found in the building material aisle of any hardware store. Cut enough wire off so you can fold it in half, wrap it around the intersection then tie it with pliers.


A picture of my cauldron is in my albums. Unfortunately one of the handles is broken, i am hoping i can get it fixed. If not i will need to figure out how to hang it by the small feet on the bottom.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

My original thought wasn't that of a tripod to support the cauldron, but a vertical stick/branch on either side of it, with a pole running horizontally across the top of the cauldron, with that pole or branch resting in the "V" of the forked branches. With the cauldron actually supported by the bricks or stones beneath it, it gives you a more stable setup, and also avoids the issue of the broken handle on the cauldron or a support structure that couldn't actually support it. With this setup, it only needs to appear to support it. You could use plastic chain painted up to look like aged metal, wrapped around the crossing branch and hanging down to the handles of the cauldron. The rocks, crushed aluminum foil, burnt wood and red and or orange twinkle lights below the cauldron to provide the "fire".


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> Do u use things with bateries or plugins more?


I use both. The majority are electric. With battery operated, you'll need to make sure they are rated for "outdoor" use. But I've fanangled some to use outside. Keep in mind that the LED results in less electric being used. I use LED and incandescent, battery and electric.


----------

